

Why your job ad sucks (plus how you can fix it).  - code_pockets
http://codepockets.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/why-your-job-ad-sucks-plus-how-you-can-fix-it/

======
jaipilot747
I have come to suspect that all the free beers/macs/ping-pong exists so that
the line between work and home gets blurred and you can work longer hours. But
if you are applying to work in a startup you probably already know about the
long hours.

The apply-via-API could backfire since the company loses talent that isn't
motivated to jump through all those hoops. It should be interesting to see the
results of their API hiring.

